# Batmobile model instructions



## gregnsara (Dec 21, 2014)

I just purchased the Johnny Lightning Batmobile diecast model, #6904, from Ebay. The guy that sold it to me said it was sealed and mint, which when I got it, I found out it wasn't. It had been opened and the instructions are gone. Does anyone here have any idea how I can get the assembly instructions for this model? Maybe there is a downloadable or printable version? I got this for my 10 year old for Christmas, and he's gonna be awful disappointed when he can't put it together.


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

I was going to see if I could email you my copy, but I cant find them. hopefully someone can send or email you a copy


----------

